
Magnetic north pole moving 'pretty fast' towards Russia - ddebernardy
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/feb/05/magnetic-north-pole-moving-pretty-fast-towards-russia
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
HNers... Is there any Cold War era sci-fi concerning magnetic superweapons?
Followup question... If some entity could move the magnetic north pole at
will, what use could this have?

